# Yema Flygraf



## dogface (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a model I know nothing about maybe someone can help. It's has a black face with 3 other dials inside. The second hand on the main dial, the stop timer at the 12 o'clock position and both hands on the bottom clock are all red. The rest are white. It also has the date. Four button on the sides plus the stem. The back says y182 10ATM and YE136. Can anyone tell me about this watch? It also has a metal band with a Y embossed in it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I know nothing but here's some info on Yema, courtesy of Rondeco, on an older thread



> Yema were a French watch company founded in 1948 until they were bought out by Seiko in 1988 , but they went back to being French owned again in more recent years. A Google will reveal a more detailed history of the company should you be interested . They're very well known for producing a wide range of good quality divers and chronographs during the 60's and early 70's , the most collectable models probably being the 300m Superman dive watch with it's unique form of bezel lock and the Flygraf Chronograph


Their website, under historique, has a Flygraf under 1989.

ps Welcome to the forum


----------



## fredo (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi,

Pls send me a picture and I'll tell you more about your watch. I'm french !!

[email protected]@caramail.com

bye



dogface said:


> I have a model I know nothing about maybe someone can help. It's has a black face with 3 other dials inside. The second hand on the main dial, the stop timer at the 12 o'clock position and both hands on the bottom clock are all red. The rest are white. It also has the date. Four button on the sides plus the stem. The back says y182 10ATM and YE136. Can anyone tell me about this watch? It also has a metal band with a Y embossed in it.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Robert said:


> I know nothing but here's some info on Yema, courtesy of Rondeco, on an older thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See post #20 of this recently updated thread in the Japanese watches section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40057&view=findpost&p=512652


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

dogface said:


> I have a model I know nothing about maybe someone can help. It's has a black face with 3 other dials inside. The second hand on the main dial, the stop timer at the 12 o'clock position and both hands on the bottom clock are all red. The rest are white. It also has the date. Four button on the sides plus the stem. The back says *Y182* 10ATM and YE136.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about this watch? It also has a metal band with a Y embossed in it.


Another VERY belated reply to this thread - not that 'Dogface' appears likely to come back and read it. 

There was a similar Yema Flygraf to his on eBay in France a week or two ago (but a model YE137, with a white dial face).

See: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=320523826162





































Whereas 'Dogface' wrote: 'Four buttons on the side plus the stem' ....

I knew what he really meant was actually 3 pushers and 2 crowns. :smartass:

As you'll probably gather from my somewhat lengthy ramblings in the Yema '7A38' thread ....

I've been trying to establish relationships between Seiko movements used by Yema - and Yema's model nomenclature.

I think I've now proven to myself (beyond doubt) that Yema's *Y182* signifies 'Seiko 7T32 inside'.

Check out this other eBay listing for a Yema dress chronograph: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130392477743










As it looked to me like another 'thinly disguised Seiko 7T32' ....

I messaged the seller, asking a question. He just replied, very helpfully with:



> Hey, Its no bother, I like to answer questions.
> 
> You are right this watch does have 3-pusher and 2 crown config.
> 
> ...


I've also seen, on one of the French watch forums, another later version of the Yema Spationaute - the 'Antares' ....

which from it's identical subdial / alarm / date layout and 3-pusher 2-crown configuration,

.... was obviously just another (expensive) Yema Y182 model - powered by Seiko 7T32.

So there's you're somewhat belated answer, Dogface:

Your Yema Flygraf is basically a French Seiko Cal. 7T32.

Plenty of info on Seiko 7T32's out there on the 'Net.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I've also seen, on one of the French watch forums, another later version of the Yema Spationaute - the 'Antares' ....
> 
> which from it's identical subdial / alarm / date layout and 3-pusher 2-crown configuration,
> 
> .... was obviously just another (expensive) Yema Y182 model - powered by Seiko 7T32.


How could I forget where ? :blush:

It's in Jecko's definitive thread on the Yema Spationautes on forumamontres: http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/revues-videos-photographies-fiches-pratiques-f2/la-saga-yema-spationaute-t19752.htm


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I think I've now proven to myself (beyond doubt) that *Yema's* *Y182* signifies 'Seiko 7T32 inside'.


Seems Derek 'LuvWatch', had come also to a very similar conclusion himself. :thumbsup:

Yesterday, I re-read his excellent article about the Italian chronographs, some of which use *Seiko's Y182* calibre:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=133.0



> The Y182 has an extra crown at 4 for setting the alarm. The chrono second has a sweep movement and runs at 32,768 Hz.
> 
> *This movement appears identical to the 7T32 movement*.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

While googling, I also found this movement cross-reference catalogue: http://www.schwartzmann.com/pdf/catalogues/index/MVT/16-39.pdf

.... which confirms the Yema Y182 / Seiko 7T32 connection on the last page.

It also contains lots of other brands' useful calibre cross-refs.: ETA, Miyota, etc.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, some of those are yummy. I'll have to watch for those.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> ... As you'll probably gather from my somewhat lengthy ramblings in the Yema '7A38' thread ....
> 
> I've been trying to establish relationships between Seiko movements used by Yema - and Yema's model nomenclature.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you posting this I tracked down the seller ... no one bought the watch over the course of several listings ... understandable from the very fuzzy picture. I took a chance, based on the 7T32-6M59 that I have (and like) ... and got a very definite surprise in the mail today. The watch is crisp, clean, and very elegant IMHO. Oh, and the battery was short (the usual Seiko 2-second leap on sweep sec. hand), so I changed it myself. Downloaded technical guides for 7T32s, and Y182s, which have pretty much exactly the same directions. Though the movement is marked Y182 (need pics? I can open her up again if you need), it's a 7T32.










Something I like that didn't come out in the seller's photo is the case detailing, the lugs drawing a sort of bracket down the side.

And again, something I really like about this movement is that the alarm dial, with alarm off, can display any time you set it to -- local, GMT, 2nd city.

The A button doesn't adjust the chrono's minute hand as per the instructions, but no matter, all functions check out IAW the technical instructions. I'm pleased, though I've gotten a couple of apples with worms lately, this one turned out to be a hot apple pie for the price of a stick of chewing gum.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> The watch is crisp, clean, and very elegant IMHO.
> 
> .... this one turned out to be a hot apple pie for the price of a stick of chewing gum.


Very nice catch, indeed, David. :thumbsup: Rather more handsome than your 'blingy' Seiko 7T32, eh ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Though the movement is marked Y182 (need pics? I can open her up again if you need), it's a 7T32.


Purely as a matter of interest, David ....

Apart from 'Y182' - who is credited as being the movement's manufacturer ?

Seiko ? S.Epsom ? Shimauchi Ltd., or Yema ?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Though the movement is marked Y182 (need pics? I can open her up again if you need), it's a 7T32.
> ...


Well, since you asked. :hi:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Well, since you asked. :hi:


Thanks, David .... kinda what I expected. :thumbsup:

Though as it was a 7T32/Y182 movement in a *Yema*, I was half hoping it might have read 'Shimauchi Ltd.' ....

.... as I've found (printed) on the back-plates of Yema '7A38' (V906) movements.

Nearest I've come to finding any answer to the 'Shimauchi' question is here:

http://global.epson.com/company/head_office.htm (and scroll down).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Last (from me, on this subject) ....

Just happened to come across a couple of these Yema Y182 Flygraf's while browsing LeBonCoin.fr ....

Both listed yesterday, and presumably NOS (or unworn, at least) - asking 120 Euros apiece:

http://www.leboncoin.fr/montres_bijoux/111317904.htm?ca=1_s










http://www.leboncoin.fr/montres_bijoux/111318183.htm?ca=1_s


----------

